# 911 Companies in Orange County.



## phile85 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums. I'm ready to apply! I'm looking to apply to a 911 company. I think Care and Doctors are 911. Are there any others in Orange County?

Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

Care and Doctors are the major ones. Medix, to the best of my knowledge, still has Mission Viejo. Emergency Ambulance has Brea, La Habra, Yorba Linda, and Placentia. AmeriCare has the 911 contracts for some of the boondock areas of South OC such as Santiago Canyon, Silverado Canyon, etc.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't know there were nine hundred eleven ambulance services there? That even beats Houston .


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I didn't know there were nine hundred eleven ambulance services there? That even beats Houston .




You're being obtuse.


----------



## phile85 (Dec 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Care and Doctors are the major ones. Medix, to the best of my knowledge, still has Mission Viejo. Emergency Ambulance has Brea, La Habra, Yorba Linda, and Placentia. AmeriCare has the 911 contracts for some of the boondock areas of South OC such as Santiago Canyon, Silverado Canyon, etc.



Thanks for the info. I'll look them up.


----------



## surfer06 (Dec 5, 2011)

Doctors is great, they run alot of 911 contracts. Most FD like using doctors. They pay pretty well, as well as its a good place to work.


----------



## Chan (Dec 5, 2011)

surfer06 said:


> Doctors is great, they run alot of 911 contracts. Most FD like using doctors. They pay pretty well, as well as its a good place to work.



I'm about to drop off my resume at Doctors, you work there?


----------



## surfer06 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chan said:


> I'm about to drop off my resume at Doctors, you work there?



Unfortunately not. :sad: I am having trouble getting my medical examiners card. I have vision problems holding me back.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

And those contracts AmeriCare has, get 1-2 calls a day MAX I went 3 weeks without a single call out of there. Super rarely they'll get 4 or 5 but it's one 24 crew to cover that whole area. And you have to kiss major butt and prove yourself to be a pretty impressive Emt to get on r120 aka villa park fire coverage and all the little boondock areas attached to it, silverado cyn, some little community off of chapman, and a little section of the 241. Rarely anything good comes out of there. In 6 months they had maybe 2 good tc's, I had a respiratory dif turned code3, and two full codes went out. But that's it, it's a super slow zone. Compared to my first couple shifts with care getting a full code, a couple auto-peds, a tc, and some other simple calls - I've never been happier with a company either.


----------

